# What questions do I need to ask when looking at a forklift motor?



## AndyB (Jun 17, 2009)

I forgot to add, I'd be doing all the work. I'm very mechanically inclined. I've grown up in a auto shop and racing.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

There's 11 inch GE motor out there for forklifts that almost a slam dunk if you can find one...theres a guy selling one on EBAY.. 
9 inchs sounds OK just wonder hom much it weighs...need somthing in the 130 lb rang and up really..


----------



## AndyB (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I asked the guy if he could get a pic of the tags and he said it's still in the forklift and I'd be the one pulling them out. But he said his buddy was able to write down the numbers and he's supposed to be getting them for me.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 17, 2009)

To much? http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-Motor-2774337-36-48v-for-forklifts-Electric-Cars_W0QQitemZ360162220855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53db575b37&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1240|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

Is there a size or weight limit I should look for?


Or is this the GE one you were talking about? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-Motor-850466...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Aviator (Jul 3, 2009)

Another newbie here and I too am looking at forklift motors. What I see that draws my first concern is that they are slower turning motors than the newer motors being designed for EV car use. If you have a motor that turns at say 1200 rpm at its rated voltage that doesn't seem like it will hack it in a manual trans car. I am making that judgement on the premise that if you watch the tach on my Rabbit (my doner car) it idles at 900rpm. In gear at 3rd or 4th it needs twice that rpm just to get out of its own way.

So, what do you do with a forklift motor unless you over-volt it (36 to 72 or 48 to 96) and then since you are purposely over-volting it continuously take the risk of roasting it. 

Help me with this one please. I see one guys blog where he is using a forklift motor and turning it with 72V and then using it to drag race not street use. He has it driving an auto trans too. So it is working just not sure why.

Aviator


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

If I were either of you, I'd take a good read of the (long but extremely useful) thread stickied at the top of this subforum:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/using-forklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598.html
________
Depakote Help


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

AndyB said:


> To much? http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-Motor-2774337-36-48v-for-forklifts-Electric-Cars_W0QQitemZ360162220855QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53db575b37&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1240|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> Is there a size or weight limit I should look for?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, thats the one the first one on the far left...that would really be your best bet for a forklift motor... I actually bought one like this and took it a loose. It is identical to a Warp 11. Same turns on the field, same Stack length, same number of com bars...


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I bought one of those motors (from Ebay seller mhwc). It's an 11-inch GE, but it's not the same as a Warp 11. Maybe they have those too, but that motor is in the same part number (8504666) as mine. The difference is these motors are SepEx, not series.

The seller was great to deal with , shipped exactly wen they said they would, and R&L delivered it for less than what they quoted. I haven't spun it yet but the motor is in great condition. It wasn't his fault that I got a SepEx motor instead of a series motor, I never asked which it was.

*Cons*
The main problem is finding a controller to work with the motor because SepEx controllers have to be programmed for an exact type of motor. I still haven't been able to find a factory field map for this motor, but I am working on some other options for a controller. Kelly and Curtis sell programmable SepEx controllers, but you'll need a field map. Working on developing that too.

*Pros*
As for the advantages, you can have regen, electronic reversing, and better motor speed control. I asked the best builder in the business, and he confirmed that they have all the potential of an equivalent series motor (Possibly more) IF you can find a controller to unleash it.


----------



## Aviator (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks georgia tech and others.

The one on the left doesn't say anything about rpm. the next one over says 1000 rpm. At this point am I just throwing out the issue of rpm? I keep seeing the expensive motors at 4,5,6K rpm. I know you can run any DC motor at higher rpm by just pumping more E into it up to the point it gives up the ghost.

I did shoot off an EBAY reply asking what kind of motor it was, series or ? if they even know.

Aviator


----------



## ricorico (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello members,
I'm new to the site. 
I've installed an 11 inch GE 8504666 sep-ex in my 48 ft. Norweigian gaff ketch. Its out of a hyster forklift. The big issue is finding the right controller. Would like to use the Alltrax but might have a problem with field current. Did you or anybody ever get the field map? Any info would be very much appreciated.

Rico


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ricorico said:


> Hello members,
> I'm new to the site.
> I've installed an 11 inch GE 8504666 sep-ex in my 48 ft. Norweigian gaff ketch. Its out of a hyster forklift. The big issue is finding the right controller. Would like to use the Alltrax but might have a problem with field current. Did you or anybody ever get the field map? Any info would be very much appreciated.


Hi Rico,

I can't do anything with the GE part #. But I've been involved with several threads concerning larger GE SepEx motors and how to figure out the fields. See: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...reiii-34283p3.html?highlight=saturation+curve Steiner has a decent plot of a sat curve he took using my method on the attachment on post #29.

There is also a forum search feature. Use that to find some of those old threads. You can get some idea of what you're up against.

And then I suggest you start your own new thread for your project.

Regards,

major


----------

